# How to stop Pidgin?



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

I just have a quick question,I am using Ubuntu 7.10, and pidgin starts every time I log in. I have tried everything I can think of to stop pidgin from starting every time I log in, but to no avail. If someone could just tell me how to stop it I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi YellerPuma,

Goto System -> Preferences -> Sessions. Click on Pidgin. Either uncheck Pidgin (perhaps you may want it to startup (by default) at some time in the future, or click on Remove in order to remove it from being included in the startup application sessions.

On next login, Pidgin should not startup automatically. Do the reverse to cause Pidgin to autostart in the future - i.e. either check it (if you now uncheck it), or Add it making sure it is enabled.

Here is a link to the Gutsy Gibbon Starter Guide.

-- Tom


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

sorry for posting so late, thanks I appreciate your help


----------

